# where can I get good Acryllic nails in dubai?



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone can recommend a good place to get Acryllic nails at a reasonable price, they all seem super expensive here, so I would like to go to the best place. Thanks


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

Haven't a clue about acrylic nails, but thought maybe you would know of extremely cheap decent accomodation in Dubai for 4 days in March. 

Could one rent a room in someones flat or house? Is that done?


----------

